# Zu schwere Brandungsrute?



## ray (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab letztes Wochenende zum ersten Mal meine Brandungsruten an der Elbe getestet und festgestellt, dass mir die Dinger wohl zu schwer sind - ich hab zum ersten mal mit den Dingern geworfen und so nen 200 Gramm Blei damit einzukurbeln war echte Arbeit.

Nun hab ich zum ausprobieren nur 2 billige Modelle von DAM, 100-200 Gramm Wurfgewicht, 4,20 lang, mit ganz guten Mitchell Rollen.

Liegt es nun an den billigen Ruten oder an meiner schmächtigen Statur, dass sich die Ruten so schwer händeln lassen?

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Ich kann mir mit den Dingern nicht vorstellen, in der Brandung auch nur 80 Meter weit zu werfen... geschweige nen guten Dorsch ranukurbeln...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## ray (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo,

das ist schon richtig, aber beim einholen war das halten der Rute eher das Problem, die Rollen haben schon eine gute Übersetzung und entsprechenden Schnureinzug - etwa 90 cm glaube ich...

Werfen ging einigermaßen, aber sogar bei 150 Gramm war einholen eher mühsam.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Moin klemm Dir die Rute zwischen die Beine beim  kurbeln wenn Du schon Probs hast mit dem Blei einkurbeln, dann möchte ich mal wissen was Du machst wen eine Dublette Fisch über hängerträchigen Grund schnellst möglich an gelandet werden  soll . Und Du mußt mehr essen Junge mehr essen:q


----------



## HAI-score (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Nabend,

also schwer ist ja relativ. Da du die Ruten ja nicht zum spinnfischen nutzt und nur alle 15-30 Minuten einholst, ist das für mich keine Schwierigkeit, obwohl ich nur ein Bürohengst bin.

Meine Brandungsruten sind schon 20 Jahre alt und gehören somit auch nicht zu den modernen Hightech-Sachen, das gewicht der Ruten stört mich aber nicht. 

Sicherlich spielt die Schnur auch eine Rolle, aber eher beim auswerfen als beim einholen. Du soltest unbedingt ein Keulenschnur benutzen. Also am Anfang 15 Meter dick und dann wird die dünner.

Ich verwende in der Regel ein 140 Gramm Blei. Bei starker Strömung aber auch schwerer und mit Krallen, die sich beim einholen wegklappen.

Gruß von Andreas aus Celle


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*



ray schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab letztes Wochenende zum ersten Mal meine Brandungsruten an der Elbe getestet und festgestellt, dass mir die Dinger wohl zu schwer sind - ich hab zum ersten mal mit den Dingern geworfen und so nen 200 Gramm Blei damit einzukurbeln war echte Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mit den langen, schweren Ruten auch nicht umgehen.
Ich benutze zur Zeit Pilkruten. 
Werfe zwar nicht soo weit wie manch anderer Angler, aber ich bekomme auch Fische. Die Fische sind nicht immer sooo weit drausen.
Bei Gelgenheit kaufe ich mir mal eine kurze Brandungsrute oder Karpfenrute. Mal sehen. Meine Wunschliste ist ja noch sehr lang. :q:q


----------



## Tino (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo ray

Du musst* pumpen*,damit entlastest Du deine Rolle und es geht bedeutend einfacher.
200 gr.mit dem Geschirr durchzukurbeln ist Quälerei.
Für Dich* und* Dein Geschirr!


----------



## ray (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten 

Also meine Plautze wächst, am Essen wird es wohl nicht liegen...

Immerhin ist es schon beruhigend, dass es nicht nur mir so geht - schon klar das es keine Spinnruten sind und 200 Gramm auch was wiegen, so viel Widerstand hatte ich aber nunmal nicht erwartet.

Beim Pilken angel ich ja auch mit größeren Gewichten, aber die lassen sich mit dem Gerät gut beherrschen, ganz anders als mit den Brandungsruten.

An pumpen hab ich auch schon gedacht - werd ich mal ausprobieren.

Vielleicht sind sie ja einfach zu lang für mich...


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Wie groß bist Du denn ray?


----------



## Allround_angler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

hmmm das mit dem Pumpen bei ner 4.20m Brandungsangel stell ich mir etwas schwierig vor.... denn das kostet ja noch Kraft für den anderen Arm und dabei ist ja der Arm an der Kurbel  ja schon ständig gefordert und Untrainierte spüren dass ganz schnell dass bei 100 m Auswerfen das Einholen keine leichte Sache ist, egal mit welcher Rolle. Vom Boot aus mit ner Pilkangel zu pumpen iss ja ok aber vom Ufer mit so einem Gewicht und noch Fischen dran und dann noch ne schwere Rute und Rolle??.... Schliesslich sollte man den Fisch so schnell wie möglich einkurbeln und ihm keine Möglichkeit geben richtung Grund zu schwimmen......Eine Brandungsrolle muss doch so einer Belastung stand halten...Klärt mich auf, wenn ich falsch liege!! Ich war einmal Brandungsangeln...normalerweise pumpe ich bei jeder Angelart...auch Spinangeln, wenn ich grossen Fisch habe....beim Brandungsangeln selber würde es mir aber im Leben nicht einfallen auch noch zu pumpen :-D....


----------



## luecke3.0 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Jan,
ich habe auch billige Brandungsruten, die Onliner als Tele in 4,20m, die wiegen fast 800g und komme da eigentlich ziemlich gut mit klar.
Ich bin zwar auch Brandungsanfänger, kenne das "Gekeule" aber vom Karpfenangeln. Ich denke das ist Gewohnkeitssache und man sollte sich nicht zu schade sein etwas zu üben. Zu viel Gewicht ist auch nicht gut, die Montage sollte auch angepasst sein, die kann nämlich auch einen Widerstand erzeugen.
Mich würde interessieren welche Rollen du genau benutzt?

Und wenns gar nicht geht kannste immernoch auf Karpfenruten umsatteln.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Ich denke mal das es kaum einen gibt der ne Doublette noch kurbelt. Es MUSS gepumpt werden was das Zeug hergibt... bei Kraut siehts auch nicht viel anders aus, wenn genügend da ist, kurbelt das kaum noch einer ein. Kommt immer auf die Übersetzung von der Rolle an, die schnellen Brandungsrollen sind kaum dafür geeignet an den langen Knüppeln ohne zu pumpen Fisch an Land zu drehen.


----------



## ray (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

@ Steffen

Ich bin 1,70 m - lieber 3,90 Ruten nehmen?

@ Lücke

Ich benutze die Mitchell avocet big surf 6500, machen einen ganz guten Eindruck auf mich. 
An Karpfenruten hab ich auch schon gedacht...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Brandungsangler,

ich denke, dass so lange wie es geht zügig reingekurbelt wird.

Habe ich einen großen Fisch (oder 2 ) ander Angeln, bzw. es ist  richtig Kraut mit dabei, kommt man am Ounmpen nicht vorbei.

Ich kurbel so lange, wie die Angel und Rolle das mitmachen.

Merkt man zu großen Wiederstand ( z.b. Fisch geht durch eine Krautbank) dann wird der langsam aber bestimmt da durch gezogen.

@ ray.

Brandungsangeln geht auf die Kondition. Ich sleber bin ca. 2m groß und auch schwer. 
Wenn man das nur alle 4 Wochen einen Abend macht, dann ist das halt anstrengend. Aber es macht ja auch sehr viel Spaß.

Das Gewicht der Angeln halte ich beim Einholen für nicht so wichtig wie beim Auswerfen.

Und die schweren Stöcke halten ja auch meistens mehr aus.

Viel Spaß in der Brandung.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Zanderlui (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*



ray schrieb:


> @ Steffen
> 
> Ich bin 1,70 m - lieber 3,90 Ruten nehmen?
> 
> ...


 
also bei 1.7m körpergröße sind maximal 3.9m für dich angesagt wenn du jetzt mit deinen 4.2m ruten schon so zu kämpfen hast-also 3.6-3.9m lang denke ich sollte die rute sein....

ich selbst bin 1.87m und 80kg schwer-habe es erst mit 3.9m probiert und denn vom kumpel ne 4.25m lange rute probiert von der kraft her habe ich es auch geschafft deshalb habe ich jetzt nur noch 4.25m lange ruten....wenn ich aber schwächer wäre würde ich wieder auf die 3.9m zurück gehen....macht zwar paar meter wurfweite aus aber das ist auch nicht die welt!!!und ums mit haiscores worten zu sagen:bin auch nur ein bürohengst der so nicht viel körperliche arbeit zu verrichten hat...


----------



## luecke3.0 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

@ray
An den Rollen liegts meiner Meinung nach nicht, das sind ja auch richtige Brandungsrollen, da müßte auch ordentlich WUrfweite drin sein.
Bei deiner Körpergröße würde ich auch zu etwas kürzeren Ruten raten, die kosten ja auch nicht die Welt. Vielleicht haste ja nen Bekannten der 3,90m Brandungsruten hat, dann kannst du das ja mal testen.
Es gibt da auch ne ARt Faustformel für welche Brandungsrute zur Körpergröße passt -> Das ist zwar nur Theorie aber demnach müßtest du ne kürzere Rute fischen.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*



ray schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist schon richtig, aber beim einholen war das halten der Rute eher das Problem, die Rollen haben schon eine gute Übersetzung und entsprechenden Schnureinzug - etwa 90 cm glaube ich...
> 
> ...


 
Das ist eben bei Brandungsruten so

Ich merke immer zu Hause, wie anstrengend so ein Brandungsabend dann ist und irgendwo heißt es dann auch mal: ANGELSPORT............:q

Du wirst das Problem auch mit leichteren (teureren) Brandungsruten haben, das liegt eindeutig an der "Hebelwirkung" und nicht an den Rollen.
Wer ständig unter Last stur einkurbelt, hat u.U. bald ein Date mit seinem Angelhöker........... der Rolle wegen

gruß degl


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Hi! Obwohl ich groß und kräftig bin, empfinde ich den Unterschied zwischen einer 500gr und einer 800gr Rute als gewaltig.. .
Meine Frau, sportliche 75kg, kommt mit so schweren Teilen garnicht klar.. .
Petri!
Ach, wie schon erwähnt; Pumpen ist ein Muß.. .


----------



## Hai67 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Hallo zusammen,ich habe mir auch eine brandungsrute von DAM gekauft und möchte damit im april im mittelmeer mein glück versuchen.wg hat sie zwischen 100-200 gr.
habe gelesen mittelmaß ist o.k . kann das jemand bestätigen ?


----------



## sonni 2 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

ja klingt nicht schlecht aber das gibt doch auch so spizial multiroll für die Brandung so was würde ich als Rolle benutzen :m


----------



## FischermanII (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

@sonni
also mit Multirolle in der Brandung erfordert sehr viel übung damit richtig zu werfen! aber damit werden wohl noch größere Wurfweiten erzielt

@Ray 
ich bin auch nur 1,75 und fische auch 4,2m Ruten bin aber auch nicht gerade schmächtig

@all
ich habe einmal mit solchen Ruten wie der DAM geangelt und muss auch sagen zum Werfen zu schwer (abgelegt) aber beim Einholen macht es keinen großen Unterschied finde sie teilweise nur etwas hart
aber ansonsten ist Brandungsangeln zu einer meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen geworden jeder Urlaub an der Küste:m


----------



## ray (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

Meine Ruten haben sicherlich eher 800 Gramm Gewicht - ich denke auch, dass eine leichtere Rute etwas besser zu händeln ist.

Gibt es eigentlich gute Ruten (so um die 100 €) mit etwas dünneren Blanks? Meine sind ja echte Prügel |rolleyes

Die Karpfenruten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben alle ein zu geringen Wurfgewicht, oder? Mehr als 3,5 lbs hab ich jedenfalls nicht gefunden...


----------



## FischermanII (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

also ich habe die sänger omni surf nun endlich bekommen

ist eine Mischgeweberute mit 550gr. Gewicht die sehr angenehm ist zu werfen
aber wenn du bereit bist 100€/ Rute auszugeben wird es sicher noch bessere geben!
bin halt nur Urlaubs-Brandungsangler und fische die Ruten bei mir hier nicht darum kaufe ich mir keine teureren


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*



ray schrieb:


> Meine Ruten haben sicherlich eher 800 Gramm Gewicht - ich denke auch, dass eine leichtere Rute etwas besser zu händeln ist.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich gute Ruten (so um die 100 €) mit etwas dünneren Blanks? Meine sind ja echte Prügel |rolleyes
> 
> Die Karpfenruten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben alle ein zu geringen Wurfgewicht, oder? Mehr als 3,5 lbs hab ich jedenfalls nicht gefunden...


 
Moin
sach mal hab ich das vlt. überlesen, aber verätst Du uns nochmal welche Ruten du hast  sonst wirds schwer zu sagen ob es Feinere Peitschen gibt #c


----------



## XDorschhunterX (21. März 2009)

*AW: Zu schwere Brandungsrute?*

#c





ray schrieb:


> Meine Ruten haben sicherlich eher 800 Gramm Gewicht - ich denke auch, dass eine leichtere Rute etwas besser zu händeln ist.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich gute Ruten (so um die 100 €) mit etwas dünneren Blanks? Meine sind ja echte Prügel |rolleyes
> 
> Die Karpfenruten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben alle ein zu geringen Wurfgewicht, oder? Mehr als 3,5 lbs hab ich jedenfalls nicht gefunden...


 

Also bei 800 gr + 700 gr für die Rolle und Schnur würde mir auch der rechte Arm abfallen, obwohl ich gut gebaut bin:vik: Es gibt einige Ruten die nicht gleich ein Vermögen kosten und trotzdem recht leicht sind. Bei deiner Größe solltest du vieleleicht doch auf 3,90 oder 4,05 m Ruten schauen oder viel leichtere 4,20 m. Wichtig ist das du die 4,20-er aufgeladen bekommst, sonst nützt das alles nix. Sänger hat recht günstige Modelle, beim Schwarzen Vogel(Cormoran) solltest du fündig werden, Balzer bietet eine Black Jack Surf an, die recht dünn ist 23 mm auf 3,3 mm 517 gr. IM 6 Carbon 90-220 gr. kostet um 60 €. UlliDulli bei Ebay hat Hi Carbon die 50€ kostet und noch dünner 22 mm 3,7 mm aber auch schwerer ist. vielleicht schaust bei 3,90 m nach Zweiteiligen, die sind leichter und haben bessere Aktion Cormoran, Shimano haben sowas und Daiwa hatte es mal. Vielleicht gebraucht.
Karpfenruten gibt es auch in 4, 5 und 6 LB Ruten sind entweder aber Long Distance Ruten bzw. in den meisten Fällen Rocket/Spodruten, also Knüppel zum Futterraketen werfen. Da wird dann wohl die Bißanzeige fehlen. außerdem sind sie meist etwas zu schwach auf der Brust um den Dauerstreß mit Werfen und Pumpen auszuhalten, geh dann mal zum händler wegen Garantie#c


----------

